# קרדיטים מיה וליאל



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

קרדיטים מיה וליאל 
היי לכולם 

אתמול בדיוק חגגנו את חודש הנישואים הראשון שלנו והחלטתי להעלות קרדיטים גם...
החלטתי שהקרדיטים שלי יהיו קצת שונים, אני אתן התייחסות לדברים שהיו משמעותיים יותר בעיניי והמטרה העיקרית לפרגן לספקים שעשו לי את היום המדהים הזה.

אז אנחנו מיה וליאל, בני 26 סטודנטים, אני מסיימת תואר ראשון בחינוך לגיל הרך ואומנות, עובדת במקביל במכללה אקדמית בארץ כרכזת מנהל אקדמי, הוא מנהל פרוייקטים בתחום ההייטק ומסיים תואר במדעי המחשב.

את החתונה הכנתי והפקתי במשך שנה עם התייחסות מיוחדת לעיצוב החתונה והקונספט שלה.

נתחיל....


----------



## Bobbachka (12/6/12)

כמה קרדיטים- איזה כיף!!! 
ישר לוריד!


----------



## pride and bride (12/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

הזמנה 
ההזמנה הייתה גלויה מצד אחד, הכינה לי אותי מאיירת בשם מאי נאוס--> מקסימה מקסימה מקסימה! נפגשנו על קפה והיא פשוט הבינה לגמרי את הראש שלי ואת אופי החתונה והכינה לנו הזמנה שממש אהבנו. ממליצה בחום.


----------



## pride and bride (12/6/12)

הזמנה מיוחדת 
מאוד אהבתי את הסגנון. אפשר לשאול כמה עלו לכם ההזמנות?


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

שיער- לירז אגם 
את לירז פגשתי כאשר הוא עשה את תסרוקת החתונה לחברה טובה שלי שנה לפני, התאהבתי בעבודה שלו וידעתי כאשר אני אתחתן אני אקח אותו ישירות ואכן כך היה... אפילו לא הלכתי לבדוק אצל אחרים, ידעתי שהוא המושלם למשימה. בגלל שהתחתנו בשישי בבוקר, התחלתי להתארגן מאוד מוקדם- ב6 בבוקר בדיוק לירז התייצב והתחיל במלאכה, מסתבר שאני קצת בעייתית בישיבה ללא תזוזה שעה וחצי  לכן לירז פשוט פירק את התסרוקת עד שהיא הייתה מ ו ש ל מ ת.
אני החלטתי לתת לו יד חופשית לגמרי בסגנון השיער ובתסרוקת, ובאמת אין מילים לתאר עד כמה הייתי מרוצה


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

שיער מאחור- מסרקייה ועגילים מקרן וולף 
בעיני המחירים אצל קרן מוגזמים לגמרי, אמא שלי ראתה את המסרקייה ולא הסכימה לצאת מהחנות בלעדיה... אין ספק שהיא הייתה מקסימה, אך בעיני המחיר היה מוגזם.


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

והתמונה (את העגילים רואים בתמונה לפני)


----------



## Bobbachka (12/6/12)

חייבת להחמיא על הלוקיישן! 
זה הבית של ההורים?!
המטבח מעוצב פשוט מדהים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nino15 (12/6/12)

גם אני מריירת על המטבח 
זה נראה כמו מקטלוג!
איזה מהמם


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/6/12)

מטבח מדהים! 
חלומי ממש!


----------



## edens song (13/6/12)

מוכנה לרצוח בשביל מטבח כזה


----------



## IMphoenix (14/6/12)

גררר... איזה מטבח מושלם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/6/12)

המסרקיה מהממת! 
אני כבר רואה שאהב את הסטיילינג, עוד לפני שבכלל ראיתי את שאר התמונות. 
גם העגילים מהממים!


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

איפור- חן אלקבץ 
חן ולירז עובדים ביחד לרוב וכך גם הכרתי אותה דרך החברה שהתחתנה שנה לפני... גם סיפור דומה, ידעתי שהיא האחת, לא הלכתי לחפש מאפרות אחרות וסגרתי איתה טלפונית. אחד הטיפים הכי חשובים שיש לי לתת זה אם יש אנשי מקצוע שאתם מאמינים בהם- פשוט תסמכו עליהם ותסגרו.
גם עם חן נתתי לה יד חופשית בנוגע לאיפור ויחד עם השיער כפי שכתבתי מקודם, אני נדהמתי מאיך שהייתי נראית, היא הוציאה ממני את המיטב,האיפור לא היה כבד אלא רך ונעים לחתונת שישי וכולם פשוט החמיאו לי בטירוף.
חן איפרה גם את אמא שלי ושתינו היינו בעננים, אין הרגשה יותר טובה מאשר להיות שלמה עם הבחירות שעשית ביום החשוב בחייך- חן ולירז היו חלק מהבחירות המושלמות הללו.
חן העבירה לי את המשך הבוקר בכיף, לא הפסקנו לקשקש, בשלב מסויים הצלם ביקש ממני לשתוק קצת כדי שיוכל לצלם אותי. מבחינתי זה היה מאוד חשוב להעביר את הבוקר בצורה נינוחה ועם מישהי שנוח לי איתה- וחן הייתה מדהימה. פשוט מדהימה.


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

אהבתי! 
אני אוהבת איפור כזה בסגנון טבעי.


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

עוד איפור


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

שמלה- יאיר ג'רמון 
החלק של השמלה הוא היה החלק שממנו חששתי הכי הרבה בהיותי כלה לא קלה.

ראשית הלכתי לליהי הוד - הסטודיו של ליהי מדהים, השמלות שלה מדהימות ללא ספק. כאשר הגעתי הרגשתי שליהי לא ששה לעשות לי את השמלה, יכול להיות בגלל הגזרה שלי. לא היה מה לתת לי למדוד מה שהיה מאוד מבאס, הכול היה מאוד מאוד קטן, היא נתנה לי למדוד שמלה שהייתה קטנה עליי וניסתה להראות לי איך השמלה שלי יכולה להראות. שיצאתי ממנה הרגשתי שללא ספק היא מוכשרת ברמות מדהימות אבל כנראה לא מספיק מיומנת לתפירת שמלות למי שאין לה גזרה דקיקה במיוחד.

לאחר מכן הלכתי לארז עובדיה- היה מאוד נחמד אצלו, הוא נתן לי למדוד כמה דגמים של שמלות, לאחר התחושה הקרירה אצל ליהי הוא היה חמים ומקסים, הרגשתי עם עצמי פי אלף יותר טוב שהגעתי אליו ויצאתי מרוצה, מבחינתי זה היה או הוא או יאיר ג'רמון - שהיה הבא בתור שהלכתי אליו. אבל אין ספק שלמרות שהוא לא עשה לי את השמלה בסופו של דבר, מבחינתי הפגישה איתו הייתה משמעותית בעיני ולו בגלל ההרגשה הנהדרת שהוא נתן לי בקשר לעצמי.

ליאיר ג'רמון הגעתי לאחר שהוא עשה שמלה לאחות של חברה שלי לפני שנה וחצי לערך, ראשית בטלפון רציתי לוודא שיש לו דברים למדוד למידה שלי, הוא היה מקסים ומזמין בטלפון. הגעתי אליו לסטודיו, בלי שאמרתי הרבה, פשוט בחמש דקות הוא בנה עליי שמלה. אני וחברותיי היינו המומות ובאותו רגע ידעתי שאני הולכת לסגור אצלו. במהלך כול המדידות הוא היה צמוד אלינו (אמא שלי עשתה אצלו גם) , מבחינתי כול מדידה הייתה סיבה למסיבה, והוא פשוט הפיג לי את חששות השמלה ועשה לי שמלה שהוציאה ממני את המיטב.


----------



## h i l a d i (13/6/12)

אני מצטערת אבל מעצב שהשמלות שלו 
יפות רק על בנות רזות ומחוטבות הוא מבחינתי לא מעצב מוכשר

לדעתי כל הגדולה של מעצב זה לדעת להוציא את המיטב מכל גוף של כל בחורה...

ולא רק לתפור בגדים שיהיו יפים על קולבים ודוגמניות...

ואני שמחה שראית שאפשר גם אחרת


----------



## pride and bride (12/6/12)

יש! עוד קרדיטים!


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

נעליים 
את הנעליים אמא שלי קנתה לי מבלי שאראה אותם אפילו 
הנעליים הן מסטיב מאדן, אני ראיתי שאני מתחילה קצת להתבלבל עם עניין הנעלים, היא קנתה לי אותם ופשוט הלכתי על זה.
הן היו מקסימות שביצבצו מתוך השמלה וראו את האבנים...
הייתי חייבת נעלים שטוחות משום שאני ובעלי כמעט באותו גובה, ואין ספק שזאת הייתה בחירה נבונה, כי בסוף האירוע אפילו עם השטוחות הרגליים שלי היו הרוסות לגמריי, אז אני לא רוצה לחשוב מה היה קורה עם עקבים....


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

ואני עם השמלה... וגם עם החתן


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/6/12)

מהמם! 
זה ממש הטעם שלי. אני מאד אוהבת את השמלות של יאיר ג'רמון. 
ראיתי חברה דתיה שעשתה אצלו שמלה ואני חייבת לציין שהיא הייתה אחת הכלות היפות שראיתי!

בהזדמנות זו, אם יש כאן כלות דתיות שצריכות שמלת כלה צנועה- גם את זה הוא יודע לעשות נפלא!


----------



## m e i t u l (12/6/12)

כל המראה שלך מושלם!


----------



## nino15 (12/6/12)

וואו וואו וואו!


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/6/12)

מקסימה! קצרה היריעה מלשבח את יאיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
את נראית נפלא!


----------



## edens song (13/6/12)

מיס סקוטלנד יקירה 
את בטח מתמוגגת פה.. אני עדיין לא יכולה לשכוח את הקרדיטים המופלאים שלך!!


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/6/12)

לגמרי! פשוט מקסים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ותודה


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

את בהחלט onestylishbride 
תמונות מהממות! מתה לראות עוד!


----------



## simplicity83 (13/6/12)

אני לא מצליחה להתאפק עד הסוף! 
וואו וואו וואו! כמה יופי וסטייל 
בינתיים הכל פשוט מהמם! 
אני כבר ממש מחכה להמשך

גם אני ראיתי את חן ולירז (ובסוף סגרתי עם טלי פאוור ושגיא דהרי כי היה לנו חיבור יותר טוב, אבל אין ספק שחן ולירז מדהימים ומוכשרים בטירוף) 
ואת השמלה אני עושה אצל ליהי. 
בקיצור, אני מאוד מעריכה את הסגנון שלך כפי שאת רואה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/6/12)

השמלה יושבת עליך מושלם והתמונה מהממת! 
וואוו לגמרי!


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

זר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עד ליומיים לפני החתונה בכלל חשבתי שאני לא רוצה זר ולא קישוט לאוטו, היה לי כול כך הרבה דברים על הראש שקשורים לעיצוב- אתם תגלו עוד מעט, שמבחינתי זה היה פחות רלוונטי. בעלי בסופו של דבר אמר לי שהוא חושב שזה הכרחי. אני נתתי לו את הטלפון של גלית אשל- ארנונים זרי כלה. הוא דיבר איתה ושלח אותה אליי, הסברתי לה טלפונית מה אני רוצה, שלחתי לה תמונה של השמלה שלי והיא הכינה לי זר מקסים וקישוטים מקסימים לאוטן (לצערי הצילום של האוטו התפספס) אבל היה מרשים לגמרי, ממליצה בחום!!


----------



## m e i t u l (12/6/12)

איזה זר יפה!!!!


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

חתונת שישי צהריים ב...באר של סבא!!!!!! 
על הבאר של סבא שמעתי כבר לפני האירוסין עצמם, נכנסתי לאתר שלהם וידעתי ששם אני אתחתן, היה לנו גם ברור תמיד שהחתונה תהיה ביום שישי.

הם היו האכן המקום הראשון שהלכנו אליו כאשר התחלנו לחפש מקומות, לאחר הפגישה החלטנו שהם נראים המקום המתאים ביותר אך בכול מקרה נלך לראות מקומות נוספים שלרוונטים ולאחר מכן נתחיל.

היינו בכוכב הים ועל הים- מקומות מקסימים לגמרי, האלמנט של הים פחות דיבר אלינו ולכן היה פחות רלוונטי. מה גם, שהקונספט שאני חיפשתי לחתונה - חתונת שישי צהריים ווינטאג'ית כפרית, היה מבחינתי מתפספס שם.

בית על הים- מקום יפה ביותר, למרות שפחות מדבר אליי העיצוב האורבני אין ספק שהושקעה שם מחשבת תחילה בעצוב. הפריע לנו ההפרדה בין הושבת האורחים, מבחינתי זה לא היה משהו שמתאפשר, להושיב קרוב ל70 אורחים במרפסת מנותקת. ושוב, נושא העיצוב היה פחות רלוונטי מבחינתי.

האחוזה- אישית אני פחות אהבתי את מראה המקום בבוקר, היה נראה שהרהיטים עייפים קצת, הרצפה הייתה די מיושנת (לא בקטע של וינטאג') ופשוט המקום לא עשה עליי רושם באור יום.

לאחר הפגישות הללו שמנו פעמינו חזרה לבאר של סבא.
כפי שכתבתי בהתחלה, את החתונה הפקתי ביחד עם הבאר ואמא שלי במשך שנה, זה היה תהליך לידה אהוב שהתקדם לו אט אט עד שהדברים הסתדרו יחד. 

תמונה משולחן הכניסה


----------



## pipidi (13/6/12)

מהמם!


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)




----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

וואו איזו השקעה 
נראה חלומי!


----------



## onestylishbride (12/6/12)

חייבת לצאת, מבטיחה להמשיך הערב- בנתיים... 
תמונה של קוקי הדוכסית שלנו, שכחתי לציין אותה בהודעת הפתיחה


----------



## nino15 (12/6/12)

תחזרי מהר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בינתיים הקרדיטים שלך מריחים מסטייל מדהים


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

חזרתי- ממשיכה עם עיצוב הגן 
השולחן שהיה בתמונה הקודמת הוצב בכניסה, הודלקו כול הנרות הריחניים בארגזים מה שנתן אווירה נהדרת ישר בכניסה,
לאחר הכניסה ועד לפרגולה של קבלת הפנים הזמנו תיבת נגינה הולנדית מנגנת שהייתה אטרקציה מתוקה במיוחד, היא ניגנה מוזיקה יפה והוסיפה מאוד לאווירה.


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

איזה דבר משגע! 
מאיפה הבאת את זה?


----------



## hadaragr (14/6/12)

וואו! איזה רעיון מגניב!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

פרגולת קבלת הפנים 
הפרגולה במצבה הרגיל לא נראית כך, אנחנו החלטנו לכסות אותה בבד לבן יחד עם ירק על מנת להצניע חוטי חשמל ודברים נוספים שלרוב לא רואים בלילה.

אני יודעת שהפרגולה גם לפני הייתה נראית בסדר ולרוב האורחים בטח לא היו שמים לב, אבל לי ולאמא שלי מאוד הפריע הנושא האסתטי של הפרגולה ולכן החלטנו לאחר לבטים לכסות אותה. בסופו של דבר היינו מאוד מרוצות,הפרגולה הייתה נראית מקסים, הבדים הלבנים והירק הוסיפו מאוד והפכו אותה ליפה במיוחד.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

והתמונה...


----------



## NetaSher (13/6/12)

מקסים!! 
הכל בינתיים כל כך מיוחד, מושקע ומכניס לאוירה.
איזה כיף לראות. ממשיכה לקרוא.


----------



## edens song (13/6/12)

מקסים, קסום, קסם 
עם כל תמונה שאת מעלה נשימתי נעתקת, בבקשה תמשיכי ואל תתקמצני בתמונות!!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

שולחן ברכות DIY 
עכשיו נתחיל לגעת בחלק של הדברים שאני אישית עיצבתי לחתונה...

ידעתי שיהיה לי שולחן ברכות, אני גם מתעסקת בהאנד קראפט וסקראפבוקינג ובמהלך שנות התחביב אספתי לי הרבה דברים.
את ההשראה לשולחן קיבלתי מבלוגים מחו"ל ומהפינטרסט.

את המזוודה ואת מכונת הכתיבה קניתי בשוק הפישפשים
השולחנות המקסימים הם מהבאר של סבא, שאר הדברים, כולל האהילים הם שלי. שלושה שבועות לפני החתונה הייתי באמסטרדם והעמסתי כמויות של דברים יפים היישר לחתונה 
אני והמעצבת של הבאר של סבא נפגשנו כמה ימים לפני החתונה, העמדנו את הדברים על השולחן יחד וביום החתונה הם ביצעו את זה בצורה מושלמת שוב.


----------



## דע1אותי (13/6/12)

מה זה שולחן ברכות בעצם? 
מיותר לומר שבחיים לא ראיתי חתונה כל כך יפה ומוקפדת עיצובית. אני מקווה שאת עובדת במשהו יצירתי


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

תודה על המחמאות, שולחן ברכות- 
זה בעצם השולחן שעליו כותבים את הצ'קים רק מעוצב...
היו שם הרבה תמונות שלנו מכול מיני תקופות בחיים
שמתי גם 10 קופסאות של כרטיסי ברכה מעוצבים עם מעטפות ועפרונות בכול מיני צבעים וכך אנשים כתבו ברכות יפות...

תודה!
מיה


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)




----------



## nino15 (13/6/12)

תחזיקו אותי, אני מתעלפת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פשוט מדהים! החתונה שלך נראית כמו בלוג מחו"ל! מהמם מהמם מהמם!

אם היה לי כוח רמון וממון החתונה שלי הייתה נראית בדיוק כמו שלך


----------



## arapax (13/6/12)

העיצוב מהמם.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/6/12)

לגמרי בלוג!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

שכחתי תמונה של הכלוב ששידרגתי


----------



## חדשים בעסק (14/6/12)

וואו, הכל פשוט כ"כ קסום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזו אווירה מהממת, פשוט חלום.

כ"כ הכבוד על הקונספט, הסטייל והביצוע.
ממש מעורר השראה


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## edens song (13/6/12)

וואוו.. 
איך התחלת עם התחביב המדהים הזה?? פשוט מ-ד-ה-י-ם!


----------



## h i l a d i (13/6/12)

אוי זה תחביב מאוד ממכר! 
ומאוד מאוד יקר!!! אחרי שהשתחררתי גם אני התמכרתי לדבר ובזבזתי עליו יותר מדי כסף שהיה מיועד לתקופת הלימודים!!!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

וואו וואו וואו 
את ממש מוכשרת ובהחלט יש לך סגנון מיוחד.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

כובעי קש ומניפות - שוס!!! 
בקבלת פנים חילקנו לאורחים כובעי קש ומניפות, אמא שלי התעקשה על החלק הזה, אני כבר הייתי די מותשת בשבועיים האחרונים לקראת החתונה והיא סחבה אותי לקנות- אחת ההחלטות היותר חכמות!!!
אנשים פשוט עפו על זה, גם גברים וגם נשים, כולם היו נראים מקסים עם הכובעים וזה הוסיף לאווירה ברמות אחרות.

קניתי אותם בחנות שנקראת NYC בכפר גלעדי- כובע אחד עולה בערך שמונה שקלים.
מניפות קניתי גם בכפר גלעדי, בערך 3 למניפה

מומלץ מאוד!!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

עוד מקבלת הפנים- מרכזי שולחן 
מרכזי השולחן היו משולבים עם כיתובים מעץ, כלי זכוכית עם סידורי פרחים שונים.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## LINKING5 (13/6/12)

חייבת לשאול לגבי הכיתובים 
איפה רכשת?
פשוט בעבר ממש רציתי כאלה וכשהבנתי שהכי זול זה 200 ש"ח למילה... ירדתי מהרעיון... האם רכשת בחו"ל במחיר יותר זול?
אני פשוט נדהמת מהכישרון שלך! זה פשוט כיף! אני מקנאה באורחים


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

המעצבת של הבאר של סבא דאגה לכיתובים 
אני מאמינה שהיא השכירה אותם, כול הקרדיט לה בנושא הזה- שלי כהן.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

וכמובן תוודה על המילים החמות


----------



## LINKING5 (13/6/12)

מהממם 
מקווה שנהנת! אנחנו נהנים
מאחלת לכם המון שנים של אהבה ויצירה!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

שילבנו בקבלת הפנים ספות קפיטנואז' לבנות 
שבד"כ נמצאות בתוך האולם ולא בגן, העמדנו אותם על הטרסה בקבלת הפנים, לאורך כול האירוע האורחים השתרעו שם מתחת לשמשיות והן הוסיפו מאוד ברמת הישיבה האלטרנטיבית.


----------



## Bobbachka (13/6/12)

שכה יהיה לי טוב! 
חשבתי שיש סטיל כזה רק בחו"ל... אחחח- תענוג לעיניים!


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)




----------



## edens song (13/6/12)




----------



## חדשים בעסק (14/6/12)

לגמרי!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

עוד קצת מקבלת הפנים 
עמדת יוגורט מהממת


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

קשים מעוצבים עם שפמים עם קרדיט .... 
תכף אגיע לשולחן המתוקים, אבל את הקשים הכינו רעות פיינגולד ועידית יוסף המקסימות


----------



## yaeli008 (13/6/12)

הכל מדהים!! 
בחיי שזה ניראה כמו אלבום מ-אינטרס. מקסים

שיהיו לכם חיים מקסימים כמו העיצוב !!מושלם


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

חופה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
בבאר של סבא יש 2 אפשרויות לחופה, האחת- חופת גפנים מהממת, אנחנו השתמשנו בה לצורך אחר. האופציה השנייה היא חופה מסורתית, מבחינת המיקום יש אזור דשא עליון ששם אנחנו החלטנו לעשות את החופה.

החופת גזיבו הייתה חלום ישן שלי, היה לי ברור שאקח אותה, החלק העליון שלה נשזר בפרחים וירק, נתלו בדים מהצדדים שנקשרו עם זרים פרחי קטנים וסרטים.
מצידי החופה היו אמבטיות לבנות עם זרי פרחים נשפכים בצבעים דומים לשזירת הגזיבו.

יצא קסום במיוחד, החלק של החופה זה היה החלק היחידי שלא ידעתי בדיוק איך הוא יראה, מעצבת הבאר- שלי כהן, שיחקה אותה ובעיניי יצא חלומי.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## m e i t u l (13/6/12)

כל העיצוב של החתונה- הורס את הבריאות!


----------



## NetaSher (13/6/12)

כל כך! אין מילים... 
איזו תשומת לב לפרטים והכל כל כך מתחבר לקונספט ביחד...אני נפעמת


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

נמשיך קצת עם ספקים ונחזור לעיצוב...די ג'י |כת 
הדי ג'י הנבחר שלנו הוא פיני דקל המלך!!!

אותו סיפור של שאר הספקים שלנו חוזר חלילה, שמענו עליו דברים טובים (לא יאמן, כול אדם שפגשנו מעולם האירועים, אומר עליו דברים מדהימים) , נפגשנו איתו- הייתה אחלה פגישה, כיפית וזורמת ואכן סגרנו איתו. גם בתחום הזה לא הלכתי לראות ספקים נוספים והוא היה הראשון שסגרנו איתו.

שיר הכניסה לחופה שלנו היה - הללויה בביצוע ג'ף באקלי - גירסת הסטודיו  (היה מרגש בטירוף)

שיר שבירת הכוס - Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine ביקשנו ווליום מטורף ברגע שבירת הכוס וזה פשוט חישמל את האווירה!!!

לזמן קבלת הפנים נתנו לפיני רשימת שירים אהובים והוא שילב את זה יחד עם דברים נוספים, היה נורא כיף לשמוע במהלך קבלת הפנים שירים אהובים שמסמלים לנו משהו יחד, כול רגע אמרתי לי "וואי איך אני אוהבת את השיר הזה" "אוי איזה שיר מקסים"

את זמן הריקודים פיני הקפיץ אותו, אני מאוד אוהבת מזרחית, חושבת שזה עושה שמח (באמת זה עשה) ואנחנו אישרנו לו לשלב מזרחית בריקודים ונורא נהננו. חוץ מזה היו רגעים שפיני הרגיש לבד את הקהל והתאים את המוזיקה, היה נורא כיף לראות בנקודה מסויימת את הרחבה מלאה בעוד שהחשש שלי היה כחלק מבחירת קיום החתונה ביום שישי שאנשים פחות ירקדו. 

לסיכום, פיני היה הבחירה המושלמת, הייתה לנו אווירה טובה ומשוחררת איתו והרגשנו שיחד בנינו את הפלייליסט שהכי מתאים לחתונה שלנו. ממליצה מכול עומק ליבי עליו.


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1012 (13/6/12)

פיני!! 
אנחנו פנינו לפיני (זה מבדר רק אותי?!) והוא אמר שהוא תפוס (כנראה שזה בגלל שעשה שמח אצלכם...).
לזכותו יאמר שהוא המליץ לנו על אחד משני הספקים המוצלחים והמושלמים שיכולתי לבקש (איזה מתח...)

שמענו עליו המון המלצות, שמחה לגלות שהוא עבד בחתונה ממש מיוחדת!!!


----------



## ronitvas (13/6/12)

מתה על פיני 
והכל כל כך כל כך מושלם!!!
תענוג


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

צלם- אילן סבירסקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אני לא צריכה לספר שוב את סיפור הספקים שלי נכון?

(ראיתי קרדיטים פה בפורום שלו, ידעתי שהוא יהיה הצלם שלי, פגישה אחת וסגרנו)

אילן אחד האנשים המתוקים והעדינים שהכרתי, אומן בנשמתו. 
כחודש לפני החתונה עשינו איתו גם סשן צילומי אירוסין, ממליצה בחום--> היום, בייחוד אחרי החתונה נורא כיף לראות את התמונות הללו ובנוסף זה משחרר לקראת צילומי החתונה עצמם.

אילן הגיע בשלב האיפור למקום ההתארגנות, היה ניחוח וקליל, נתן תחושה נעימה וזורמת וזה בדיוק מה שהיה לי דרוש לאותו יום. יחד איתו הייתה צלמת בשם ליהי ועוד צלם וידאו שלצערי אני לא זוכרת את שמו.

מעבר לצילום הגן והאלמנטים הרבים, צוות הצלמים בראשות אילן תפסו אנשים ברגעים משמחים ומרגשים, התמונות לא מעוסות בכלל, וזה היה הדבר שהכי ריגש אותי בקבלת תמונות החתונה, שראיתי אנשים שמחים, נהנים ופשוט מאושרים לחגוג איתנו.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

כאן גם רואים את העליונית שיאיר נתן לי


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

צוהר ומקווה 
מבחינת הנושא הרבני- היה לנו ברור שאנחנו מתחתנים דרך צוהר, אני חושבת שמספיק נאמר כאן בפורום על התרומה שלהם, אני לא רוצה להרחיב בקשר לעמדות הדתיות שלי, אבל היה לנו ברור שזה או דרכם או חתונה אזרחית, בסופו של דבר שמחתי מאוד על הבחירה בהם.

תחילה פתחנו תיק דרך האינטרנט, שם סימנו כי אנחנו מעוניינים בשלושת השירותים דרכם- פתיחת תיק, רב והדרכת כלה.

אנחנו החלטנו שאין סיכוי שאנחנו נביא רב לחתונה ונשלם לו כסף, לכן הבחירה בצוהר התאימה לנו כמו כפפה.

הגענו כשלושה חודשים לפני החתונה לפגישה בלוד עם 2 עדים, הייתה פגישה נעימה וזריזה. 
צוהר תיאמו לנו בהמשך, מבלי שהיינו צריכים להזכיר או משהו כזה (הם תקתקו את הדברים בצורה מדהימה) פגישה עם הרב- ארי לנדא ולאחר מכן פגישה עם מדריכת הכלות- עדנה פאהן.

הרב ארי לנדא אירח אותנו בביתו כשעתיים, הייתה לנו שיחה קולחת, מעניינת ולא כופה על מוסד הנישואין, האיר לנו נקודות רבות ועורר בנו השראה. הטקס היה קצר ותכליתי כפי שביקשנו, הוא ביקש מאיתנו דבר אחד, שנשאר איתו בקשר שיהיו עוד שמחות 

לגבי עדנה, בדיוק היום מישהי אחרת כתבה עלייה, ראשית קבעתי את הפגישה יחד עם בעלי ולבסוף הלכתי לבד. היה כיף של ערב, מלמד ומשכיל- מאוד מאוד נהניתי לפגוש אדם מקסים כמו עדנה עם זיק בעיניים. עדנה הכינה אותי למקווה ולא שכחה ביום החתונה לסמס לי. 

בסיכומו של דבר, צוהר היו הבחירה המושלמת, הם היו זמינים כול הזמן במיילים ובטלפונים, היה לי קשה קצת להשיג את תעודת הנישואים של הוריי, הם עזרו לי והרגיעו וליוו אותנו לאורך כול הדרך. ערב לפני החתונה, חגית מצוות הרישום גם סימסה לי. ברמה השירותית, באמת שאין דברים כאלה בארץ....


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

שולחן מתוקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אורח : "מה זה הדבר הזה?"
חברה שלי : "זה שולחן מתוקים" 
אורח: "זה לא שולחן, זה מיצג!!!" 


סיפור שולחן מתוקים, או איך סופית החלומות שלי הוגשמו בחתונה:
כחלק מהשיטוטים בבלוגים בחו"ל ובפינטרסט, אספתי לי מקבץ של שולחנות מתוקים וידעתי שאני רוצה לשלב כזה דבר בחתונה, לא ידעתי האם אצליח לעשות זאת משום שעד לאותה נקודה לא ראיתי שולחן דומה בארץ. בפייסבוק ראיתי תמונות של שולחנות שונים שמישהי בשם רעות פיינגולד עשתה. מיד פניתי אלייה, נפגשנו לפגישה ראשונית, אני הבאתי את התמונות שאספתי ואת תפריט המתוקים של טעם וצבע והתחלנו במלאכת בניית השולחן.
בשלב מסויים לרעות הצטרפה שותפה- עידית יוסף. הקרדיט המלא למיצג המדהים הזה הוא להן.
את האוכל היבש כמו הנשיקות והקוקוס, הן הביאו בעצמם, את הקינוחים האחרים- קאפקייקס, טפיוקה וכו' סיפקו טעם וצבע. 

אני סמכתי במאת האחוזים על רעות ועידית, ושהגעתי לחתונה וראיתי את המיצג הזה, נפלה לי הלסת. עד היום אני לא מאמינה שהדבר הזה, היה אצלי בחתונה, זה היה פשוט מעבר לחלומות שלי....


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/6/12)

אני נפעמת! 
לא מאמינה שיש דברים כאלו בארץ!
החתונה שלך נראית כאילו גזרו אותה מבלוג בחו"ל!


----------



## NetaSher (13/6/12)

כל מה שעובר לי בראש זה: 
למה אני לא הוזמנתי? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזו חתונה מדהימה!
זהו עכשיו שברת אותי סופית עם המיצג הזה


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

מדהים מדהים מדהים! 
איזה כישרון. זה לגמרי מיצג


----------



## hadaragr (14/6/12)

איך הייתי רוצה להיות אורחת בחתונה שלך


----------



## חובבת חוק (16/6/12)

טוב תקשיבי!!! 
עד עכשיו על כל תמונה אמרתי ואווו ונשמתי נעתקה!
אבל הפעם...פשוט נפלה לי הלסת !

איך יכול להיות שיש חתונות כאלה בארץ ואני לא מוזמנת אליהן?!?!

ואוו תשמעי...ש-א-פ-ו!
הכל נראה פשוט מהאגדות...


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## חדשים בעסק (14/6/12)

די! זה פשוט לא אמיתי כמות הפרטים הקטנים 
המחשבה והיצירתיות המטורפת שיש פה!!
אני פשוט מקנאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגמרי הורס את הבריאות.
יש פה תמונות שהייתי מדפיסה בגדול ותולה בבית.
זה כ"כ יפה!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

עוגות סולת בצנצנת אישית עם תוית מעוצבת


----------



## Bobbachka (13/6/12)

אני מתעלפת!


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

מ-ה-מ-ם!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

טפיוקה פירות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/6/12)

סופית הרגת אותי! 
הכל נראה כל כך מדהים, סטייליסטי, נקי, כפרי, מתוק ומהמם!

אין לי מספיק סופרלטיבים כדי לכתוב לך כמה זה נראה מרשים!


----------



## חובבת חוק (16/6/12)

אין דברים כאלה !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

שבבי קוקוס בקונוסים


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

קופסאות קטנות עם בוטנים אמריקאיים


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

דובדבנים - גם טעימים וגם יפים!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

עוגת החתונה בגרסא מבד


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

נשיקות


----------



## ציפורה83 (13/6/12)

וואו- רעיון מדהים וטעים! 
עשית אותי רעבה, אני הולכת למצוא משהו מתוק לאכול


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

אמשיך מחר, זה השלב שאני מתחילה להעלות 
תמונות כפולות 

יש עוד למה לצפות ותודה על התגובות החמות....


----------



## AandL1 (13/6/12)

איזה טעם יש לך!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא משנה כמה אני אתאמץ, אני לא אצליח אפילו לדמיין יופי כזה.
עכשיו בא לי להתחתן שוב ושאת תעצבי לי את החתונה


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

ממשיכה - קייטרינג טעם וצבע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הבאר של סבא עובדים אך ורק עם טעם וצבע, הם קייטרינג הבית שלהם.
לקראת התאריך המשוער שבו כבר צריך לשבת על התפריט, יצרה איתי קשר רויטל אשת הקשר של הקייטרינג ומאז פשוט הייתה זמינה אליי ולצרכי האירוע עד לאירוע עצמו.
ראשית נפגשנו עם השף רון, החלטנו לעשות כמה שינויים ושידרוגים בתפריט ודיברנו גם על שיתוף הפעולה עם רעות ועידית משולחן המתוקים. אחד הדברים שהיו לי הכי חשובים הם שהם היו בראש פתוח, התאימו את עצמם לאירוע שלנו ועשו מעל ומעבר כדי לרצות אותנו והם אכן הצליחו.
לאחר הפגישה היינו בטעימות בעמק חפר, שאליהן גם רעות הגיעה ויחד בנינו את כול נושא המתוקים בשולחן. לאחר הטעימות הללו עשינו עוד השלמת טעימות בבאר של סבא לשינויים אחרונים בתפריט.
מבחינתי היה לי נורא כיף לעבוד איתם ברמה השירותית, הם תמיד היו זמינים, חזרו אליי בכול מה שביקשתי, מנהלת האירוע ריקי תקתקה את הכול ביד רמה ובאמת ישנתי טוב בלילה בזכותם בנושא האוכל.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

עמדות הקייטרינג - שולחן מעץ ומסגרת עץ 
עם פחיות שימורים עם פרחים.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

אזור ההושבה- הפרדס 
הבאר של סבא הוא גן די מודולורי ואפשרי לשחק בכול אירוע בצורה שונה עם נושא ההושבה ומיקום החופה.
אנחנו החלטנו שהשולחנות שלנו יהיו באזור הפרדס, אזור מקסים עם המון עצי פרי ו הכי חשוב- מוצלל! הייתה אווירה קסומה בפרדס...
תלינו המון דגלים, חלק מהם אני תפרתי אישית וחלק מהם הושכרו על ידי הבאר.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

מרכזי שולחן ומספרי שולחן DIY 
החלטתי בעקבות זאת שאני משקיעה במרכזי שולחן עצמם שאני חייבת לעשות גם מספרי שולחן. זה היה נראה לי פספוס לעשות מרכזי שולחן כאלה מושקעים ואז להניח לידם פשוט מסגרת לבנה עם מספר.

קניתי 35 מסגרות פלסטיק דמוי עיגול רקמה, כמה מטרים של בד רקמה והשתמשתי בכמויות הכפתורים שהיו לי בבית לפני והתחלתי במלאכה...

כך זה היה נראה בשלב העבודה ...


----------



## PrettyOK (13/6/12)

את פשוט מדהימה!!!!


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

איזה רעיון חמוד!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

מרכז שולחן 1 - ספרי ווינטאג' 
מרכזי השולחן בסגנון הזה היו על חצי מהשולחנות והמרכז היה מורכב מ2 קופסאות במראה ספרי ווינטאג' , ספל , צנצנת קטנה עם נשיקות או מרשמלו ועששית קטנה עם פרח.


----------



## חובבת חוק (16/6/12)

מדהים


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

מרכז שולחן שני - פמוט זכוכית עם פרחים 
המרכז השולחן השני היה בנוי מפמוט זכוכית רחב ומקסים, זר פרחים יותר גדול ממרכז השולחן הראשון וגם עששית קטנה עם ציפור.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

עוד קצת מהפרדס


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

חנות פרחים וחלות לשבת 
לאמא שלי הייתה הברקה להשתמש בחופת הגפנים ממול אזור הפרדס כחנות פרחים וחלות לשבת.
היו לנו 350 אורחים והזמנו 150 זרי פרחים ועוד חמישים זרים השוזרות בחנות הכינו במהלך האירוע.
את עגלות הפרחים אני ואמא שלי רכשנו לטובת האירוע ושלי כהן מעצבת הבאר עיצבה את החנות עצמה ואת העגלות. 
את השלט "פרחים לשבת" גם עשיתי בעצמי עם אותיות עץ גדולות שרכשתי בחנות הובי בפתח תקווה.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (13/6/12)

את רצינית? 
איזה רעיון מעולה.
אחד הדברים המשגעים שראיתי כאן בפורום.

הייתי מתה להיות אורחת בחתונה שלכם (סביר להניח שלא הייתי מפסיקה לצלם

לאמא שלך יש חוש לדברים ויצרתיות (מספיק לראות את המטבח) כנראה שזה עובר בגנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

השמלה שלך משגעת והיית כלה מדהימה.
מזל טוב,
אושר ואהבה.

הייתי חייבת לצאת מהמחבוא כדי להגיב


----------



## nino15 (13/6/12)

אחד הדברים הכי מגניבים ששמעתי 
לעשות "חנות" באירוע! כזה רעיון מגניב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/6/12)

זה באמת אחד הדברים המגניבים! 
פשוט מקורי ומהמם!


----------



## pipidi (13/6/12)

אותה תגובה בדיוק עברה בראשי!


----------



## Pixelss (14/6/12)

לגמרי!!!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

השוזרת המקסימה 
במהלך האירוע החנות הייתה פעילה ואנשים פשוט ניגשו ובחרו לעצמם זר...


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

חלות ושקיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
את החלות סיפקו טעם וצבע, את השקיות לקחתי מהבאר ושידרתי אותם על ידי פאנץ' בורדר והוספת תגית בשילוב חותמת שהזמנתי במיוחד לחתונה.

את החותמת הזמנתי מדנה ומאיה - חנות מקסימה,את החותמת הרכבתי באתר וקיבלתי אותה לאחר שבוע בדואר יחד עם כרית דיו בכלי זכוכית מקסים. מומלץ!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)




----------



## nino15 (13/6/12)

אפילו השקיות של החלות יפות! 
כמה השקעה בפרטים!!

אני ממש מתאפקת לא להגיב ליד כל תמונה... 

אני חושבת שאת צריכה לעשות הסבה למעצבת


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

אזור ההושבה ליד חנות הפרחים


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

מסכמת וקרדיטים נוספים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה היה ארוך! 

כפי ששמתם לב, פחות העליתי תמונות אישיות שלנו אלא יותר תמונות של אופי האירוע, אנחנו פחות מרגישים בנוח עם חשיפת התמונות האישיות שלנו אבל אני מקווה שבכול זאת הצלחתם להבין את אופי האירוע.

*חליפת חתן - יהושע בן נון בדרום תל אביב--> בהתחלה חשבנו שליאל לא ילבש חליפה אלא נוכל להתאים לו חולצה יפה, אולי ווסט ומכנס. הלכנו יחד לקניון התבלבלנו בכמה חנויות, קלטנו שזה לא יעבוד ופנינו ליהושע בן נון. יש להם שם מבחר ענק, ליאל מדד לראשונה חליפה וזה היה מקסים עליו. שם קנינו לו גם את הנעליים והכול ביחד היה במחיר מאוד נוח.

* מקווה: טבלתי במקווה העברייה, מקווה מקסים ונקי ממש על גדר הספא, אבל הפריע לי שבגלל שהבאתי יותר מ2 מלוות היינו צריכים לשלם עוד 100 שקל (מעבר ל200 ששילמנו על הטבילה) אבל חוץ מזה באמת שהיה מקסים ונקי.

*מלון לערב החתונה- לקחתי את הדיל למלון g&d בנווה צדק, ישנו שם 2 לילות.  למרות שאמרתי שזה ליל הכלולות שלנו לא חיכה לנו משהו מיוחד בחדר, היה רק קערה קטנה עם תמרים וצימוקים, החדר היה סבבה לגמרי, מרווח ונחמד. הפריע לי שבקושי היה זרם באמבטיה והמים לא היו חמים במיוחד,  הייתי חייבת להוריד את תוספות השיער וביליתי שעתיים בערך מתחת למים... בסופו של דבר אני חושבת שהייתי מעדיפה לקחת איזה מלון נחמד על הטיילת.

*טבעות--> ג'קסון. ראשית הלכתי לבד, עברתי על כול המגשים ולבסוף מצאתי טבעת לטעמי, לאחר מכן הבאתי את ליאל והוא מצא גם טבעת. היה בסדר גמור ובמחיר סביר.

*זויה בר--> הבר שעובדים עם הבאר של סבא, נפגשנו עם עמית מנהל הבר כחודש לפני החתונה, סגרנו איתו על כמה שידרוגים והוא היה נחמד מאוד, בנוסף ביקשתי מהם שיהיו לוחות מקושטים עם סוגי הקוקטלים והשייקים ואכן הם עשו את זה בצורה מקסימה. ברמת השדרוג העצמי, אנחנו הבאנו עוד 6 בקבוקי וודקה- גרגוס , ועוד 6 וויסקי, שיבאס וגרין לייבל. במהלך הפגישה עם מנהל הבר וגם עם אחראי הבר באירוע עצמו ביקשתי בצורה חד משמעית שיוציאו הרבה שתייה לרחבת הריקודים, בגלל הנושא של שישי בצהריים ושהרחבה פחות מלאה. לבסוף זה לא בדיוק היה כף ומצאתי את עצמי ניגשת לבר ומבקשת שיוצאו שוטים במקום שכול רגע אנשים יגשו אליהם, מעבר לכך היה בסדר גמור ואנשים מאוד מאוד נהנו מהאלכוהול והשדרוגים.

*מיני מון-->לאחר החתונה החזרה לשגרה הייתה נורא מהירה, והחלטנו שאת ירח הדבש הגדול נעשה בספטמבר ובנתיים אנחנו חייבים להתנתק כמה ימים ופשוט להיות ביחד. נסענו לחמישה ימים בשבועות לרודוס, עשינו בטן גב, קראנו ספרים, נחנו ואהבנו. אני ממש ממש ממש ממליצה בחום לקחת נשימה אחרי החתונה ולשמר את הימים המקסימים האלה, אם לא חו"ל אז אפילו צימר בארץ, אבל אני חושבת שזה הכרחי.

תודות מיוחדות: לבאר של סבא- שלומית בעלת המקום, שלי המעצבת ולכול משפחת הבאר, שבכול נשמתם היו יחד איתי באירוע, אין ספור פגישות, מיילים, שיחות טלפוניות, פרזנטציה אישית וחפירות אין סופיות, הם עמדו בכול זה בגבורה ואין ספק שהם מבחינתי היו המקום היחידי בארץ שיכלו להגשים לי את החלום הזה. 

ולעידית יוסף ורעות פיינגולד על מיצג המתוקים המדהים הזה, ועל הגשמת חלום נוסף.

זהו, שנה של הכנות,הדבקות, גזירות, טעימות וריצות נגמרה לה, היה מקסים ומושלם מעבר לכול מה שחשבתי, ואין ספק שהגשמתי את החלומות שלי. במהלך ההכנה חשבתי לעצמי שלרוב אנשים לא ישימו לה להשקעה בכול הפרטים הקטנים ואלו דברים שרק אני ואמא שלי רואות. לבסוף התבדיתי בנושא הזה ועד היום אנשים ניגשים אליי ואומרים לי שזאת הייתה החתונה הכי יפה ומהנה שהם היו בחיים שלהם, שבכול דבר קטן הייתה מחשבה ושהם נהנו לשמוח איתנו. ומבחינתי זה שווה את הכול, ההרגשה שהאורחים נהנו, שמחו ואהבו איתנו.

תודה לכולן ובמזל טוב


----------



## קבוק בוטן (13/6/12)

איך אפשר בכלל להגיב על כל זה? 
גברת מיה, אנחנו לא מכירות בכלל אבל אני מרגישה שאני רוצה להיות חברה שלך...

התאפקתי והתאפקתי לאורך כל הקריאה לא להגיב, כי אפשר להגיב פה על כל תמונה, אבל אסכם את זה במילה שראיתי שכבר אמרו לך פה הרבה: *וואו, וואו, וואו!*
כמה סטייל, כמה צבעוניות, כמה יופי ואור יוצא פה מכל תמונה ותמונה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שזה בין השאר קרדיט אדיר לצלם שלך, כי גם דברים ממש יפים צריך לדעת איך לצלם... אבל הקרדיט הוא כמובן קודם כל לך על הרעיונות ולכל האנשים שנגעו בעיצוב.

כמעצבת התלבטתי הרבה (ועדיין מתלבטת) לפני החתונה כמה אני רוצה להשקיע בעיצוב. הגישה שלי באופן כללי לחתונה היא שזה לא ה-יום ה-מאושר בחיים שלי, ושרוב האנשים בכלל לא שמים לב לדברים כמו מרכזי שולחן או עיצוב הזמנות, ולכן אין צורך להשקיע בהם המון זמן או כסף, כי בכל מקרה יום אחרי החתונה אף אחד לא זוכר את זה. כמובן שבכל זאת השקעתי בדברים מסויימים שכן חשובים לי, בעיקר בדברים הקטנים, כדי שכן תהיה נגיעה שלי באירוע... אבל החלטתי מראש שאין לי רצון או יכולת להוציא כסף על הדברים האלה, מעבר למינימום הנדרש.
החתונה שלך זו פעם ראשונה שאני רואה אירוע שבבירור נשפך עליו המון כסף (לא דיברת על זה בכלל אבל אני רק מתארת לעצמי, דברים קטנים כמו החותמת "תודה שבאתם" או ה"פרחים לשבת" - בטח הוצאתם על זה הון!) - ולמרות זאת אני חושבת שהכל נעשה בטוב טעם ובהקפדה מטורפת, ושאם רק היה לי מספיק כסף הייתי רוצה אירוע בדיוק כזה (פשוט כי בדר"כ חתונה יקרה מתקשרת אצלי למשהו פרחי וגרנדיוזי... והוכחת שאפשר אחרת)

כשהתחלתי לקרוא ולראות את התמונות הדבר הראשון שחשבתי עליו הוא "כלות אורבניות! איך זה לא מופיע בכלות אורבניות?" כי זו חתונה קלאסית לבלוג הזה!
ואז היה נדמה לי שכבר פירסמו את החתונה שלכם, בגלל התמונה של כובעי הקש. אלא שבדקתי וזה לא שלכם, אלא חתונה אחרת שגם היתה בבאר של סבא. כנראה שהמקום הזה בתוספת מעצבת הבית שלהם פשוט יוצרים חתונות יפהפיות. 
הדבר השני שחשבתי עליו הוא שזה נראה ממש כמו חתונה שיצאה מבלוג חתונות חו"לי כלשהו (כבר אמרו לך את זה), ושאם לא היו שלטים בעברית מציצים מדי פעם, היתי בטוחה שאת עובדת עלינו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בקיצור, אני יכולה להמשיך לשבת ולהתפעל ולקשקש פה עד מחר (גם ככה נראה לי שזו ההודעה הכי ארוכה שכתבתי אי פעם בפורום) - אך אסכם בזה שנראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מושלמת, יפהיפה ושמחה,
ואני מאחלת לכם שגם בזוגיות ובהמשך החיים תרגישו תמיד ככה - כמו ביום החתונה.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

ואוו, ריגשת אותי  
תודה רבה לך מכול הלב על המילים החמות.
היה לי חשוב מאוד שהאירוע לא יהיה פלצני, אלא שפשוט יהיה אירוע שישי בצהריים בסטייל ובטוב טעם, לכן היה לי גם חשוב לעשות הרבה דברים מעצמי, הייתי עם נושא התקציב עם יד על הדופק, אין סוף בדברים הללו... ולא שילמתי X כסף וקיבלתי תוצר סופי, היה לי חשוב להיות חלק מהתהליך והדברים נולדו לאט לאט יחד עם תקציב מוגבל.

תודה רבה על המילים החמות, ריגשת אותי מאוד!!!
מיה


----------



## edens song (13/6/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה שכתבה בוטן מעליי 
המחשבה הראשונה שעברה לי בראש כשראיתי את התמונות הראשונות שהעלית הייתה "וואוו".

אח"כ זה הפך ל: "זו חתונה שהייתי כל כך רוצה להיות בה".

ואח"כ: "אני רוצה להיות חברה שלך..."

כזו ירידה לפרטים הקטנים, כזו השקעה בכל כפתור, בכל גזירת בד, בכל הדבקת נייר, שילוב הרמוני ומופלא של כל פריט שיצרו תפאורה מערפלת חושים.

יש לך (ולאמא) ראש מופלא, דמיון מלא קסם, וחוש עיצובי שמרוב שהוא ייחודי אי אפשר אפילו לקנא בו, אלא רק להעריך ולהעריץ. מציעה לך לפתוח עסק לעיצוב, יחד עם אמא.

מדהים מדהים מדהים, תודה ששיתפת, היה תענוג.

שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב, אושר ויצירתיות לכל ימי חייכם.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

תודה לך  
הרבה אנשים מאז החתונה אמרו לי שהם חושבים שאני צריכה לעסוק בתחום... יום יבוא ואולי זה יקרה 
שמחה שנהנת משיתוף התמונות, זאת הייתה המטרה

תודה לך, מיה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (14/6/12)

מעבר לכל מה שנאמר וגם כתבתי 
אני גם חייבת לחזק את ידיך ולהגיד לך - יש לך קסם וכשרון!!
אין דברים כאלה.
פשוט אין.
יש לך כאן משהו נפלא שאת יכולה לעשות איתו עסק משגע!
את יכולה להגשים להרבה נשים חלום.
כלות שרוצות את הסטייל ולא יודעות איך ליצור אותו - ואת כן.
זו יצירת מופת בעיני ולדעתי את יכולה להמשיך וליצור את הקסם הזה.



סורי שנדחפתי, אבל לא יכולתי להתאפק....


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

קודם כול, תודה על המילים החמות 

באמת המון אנשים אמרו לי לאחר החתונה ובמהלך ההכנות שאני חייבת לשנות כיוון ולעסוק בזה. הבעיה היא שאני ממש ממש לא יודעת איך להתחיל ואיך להכנס לתחום בצורה מקצועית, יזמות רחוק ממני.... בנתיים אני נותנת לדברים לחלחל ואולי אני אחליט לעשות צעד... אבל בכול מקרה תודה לך על מה שכתבת, נורא כיף לשמוע 
מיה


----------



## yoli (15/6/12)

באמת ואוו וכל הכבוד!!!


----------



## ילנה פורטנוב (13/6/12)

ווואווו וווואוווו וווואווו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
אני ממש רציתי להיות אורחת בחתונה שלך.
נראה לי שהאורחים נשארו באקסטזה. בכל מקום יש משהו מקורי, חדשני מגרה ומפתה וזה פשוט עושה חשק מטורף להיות שם.
אני חייבת לאמר שכל קרדיט שלך טוב מהקודם ונראה שהייתה לך חתונה חלומית. המון מזל טוב לשניכם ואני מאחלת לך ירח דבש מקסים ומהנה


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

תודה רבה על האיחולים  
אכן האורחים עד היום מספרים על החתונה ועד כמה שהם נהנו

חבר של חמי אמר לנו: "היה חסר רק כרטיס טיסה ביציאה מהגן" ))

תודה לך על המחמאות!
מיה


----------



## pipidi (13/6/12)

אם היה טעם לכך, הייתי עושה קופי פייסט לכל 
התגובות של הבנות כאן. את בהחלט הכלה עם הכי סטייל שיש, ושהוציאה את הכל לפועל בחתונתה. 
הכל מדהים, גם אני כמו כולן הייתי מתה להיות בחתונה, גם כדי לשטוף את העיניים בכל הצבעוניות הפרחונית הזו (אני בטוחה שגם הריחות היו משגעים), וכמובן לטעום מכל הדברים המגררררררררררים האלה! מרכזי השולחן מהממים, המספרים מעלפים, רעיון וביצוע חנות הפרחים והחלות פשוט הורס, ואין אין אין דברים כאלה. 

תגידי נשאר משהו? בא לי נשיקה וגם קאפקייק וגם מרשמלו.


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

אני שולחת לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אכן היו גם ריחות משגעים ואווירה נהדרת.
תודה על המחמאות!
מיה


----------



## pipidi (13/6/12)




----------



## simplicity83 (14/6/12)

וואו מיה, אני לא יודעת מאיפה להתחיל...
הייתה לכם את החתונה הכי יפה שראיתי בחיים!!!
כל כך הרבה השקעה ומחשבה על כל פרט ופרט לאורך כל הדרך, באמת שאין דברים כאלו. 

כל פעם אני בוהה בבלוגים מחו"ל ומפנטזת כמה הייתי רוצה חתונה כזו, אבל מתרצת לעצמי שאצלם יש 100 אורחים ואצלנו 350..
אז אתם ההוכחה שאפשר לעשות את זה גם בכמות גדולה, ובצורה מושלמת!
החתונה שלכם בהחלט מהווה השראה עצומה
ויש לי הרגשה שאני עוד "אציק" לך עם שאלות אם זה בסדר מבחינתך.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

כמובן שזה בסדר!! את מוזמנת לשאול כמה 
שאלות שאת צריכה, ואם את צריכה עזרה או משהו- בשמחה רבה!!!
יש לי עדיין את המספרי שולחן גם אם מישהי צריכה ואת הדגלים.

בקיצור בשמחה רבה, ותודה לך על המילים החמות!!!! שמחתי והתרגשתי לקרוא.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/6/12)

ואוו, ואוו, ואוו 
אי אפשר שלא להצטרף למחמאות. 
רואים את ההשקעה, הדאגה לפרטים הקטנים, היצירתיות והאכפתיות בכל תמונה ותמונה. 
פשוט ניחוח של חו"ל. 

אני במקומך הייתי פותחת עסק לחתונות בוטיק!
כמה DIY, כמה פרטים קטנים ומיוחדים, כמה סטייל!

פשוט חלומי!

אהבתי מאד את מספרי השולחן, את המתוקים ואת הפרחים!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

אהבתי את הרעיון לעסק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אולי יום אחד זה באמת יקרה 
תודה על כול המילים החמות לאורך השרשור וגם כאן.

תודה לך
מיה


----------



## Pixelss (14/6/12)

כמעט ויצא לי המיץ 
משום מה בימים האחרונים תפוז מסרב לעבוד לי ועובד רק לפירקי זמן קצרים
בן זוגי לא הבין למה אני מתעצבנת עד כדי כך כל פעם שהוא נופל, עכשיו לכי תסבירי לו שהעלו לפורום קרדיטים של החתונה הכי מושקעת EVER.

באמת שלקח לי לא מעט זמן להרים את הלסת מהרצפה!
מעלף פשוט מעלף!
כמה טעם טוב וכמה סטייל בחתונה אחת.
ללא ספק חתונה שהייתי ממש שמחה להיות מוזמנת אליה!

שאפו שאפו שאפו.


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

תודה לך על המחמאות 
ושמחה שהצלחת להרים את הלסת בסופו של דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




הייתה לך חתונה מקסימה ביותר משלך גם.
תודה רבה!
מיה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/6/12)

יש לי הרבה מילים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כולן כב אמרו אבל אני חייבת להגיד גם, חתונה מהממת! המילה הזו לא מספיקה אבל עדיין.
העיצוב לא פחות ממושלם, הפרטים מדהימים ו*המחשבה על האורחים* זועקת מכל פינה. 
כל הכבוד לך שהלכת כל כך רחוק כדי לתת לאנשים אירוע מהנה מושלם ומקסים!

אני מאוד אוהבת DIY, אלבומים וכרטיסים ובכלל עיצוב אבל דברים כאלה לא ראיתי!
אני מקווה שתמצאי את הדרך להמשיך לעסוק בזה לא רק כתחביב כי את עושה עבודה מעולה שחבל על הזמן...

שיהיה המון במזל ותהנו בספטמבר!


----------



## Natalila (15/6/12)

אז גם אני מאלו שהתאפקו והתאפקו 
והנה הגעתי לסוף.. המומה, נפעמת.
אילו קרדיטים נהדרים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חוש הטעם שלך הוא משהו מיוחד..
כמו שאר הבנות גם אני מקנאה באורחים שלך בחתונה.
כמה סבלנות, כמה יצירתיות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





מדהים מדהים.

מאחלת לכם המון מזל


----------



## חובבת חוק (16/6/12)

טוב...אני צריכה לחפש את המילים 
כי חתונה כזו לא ראיתי מעולם, גם לא בסרטים הכי הכי.
איזו קנאה...אבל קנאה טובה !!! קנאה בכוחות שהיה לך לבצע את כל זה, בכשרון הענק, בראש היצירתי שלך...ובכלל - הגשמת את חלומותייך!!!

את פשוט...מוכשרת ואני במקומך הייתי שוקלת לעשות מזה עסק, בקלות.

שיהיה המון מזל טוב, חיים מאושרים ושכל חייכם יהיו וורודים ופורחים כמו הפרחים בחתונה שלכם!!!!


----------



## MNM30 (16/6/12)

וואו!! איזו חתונה מהאגדות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הכול בכ"כ הרבה סטייל!
אין משהו שאני אגיד שלא אמרו אותו קודם..

את יודעת אם שלי המעצבת של הבאר עובבדת גם באופן עצמאי? וכמה עלו מרכזי השולחן [לכמה שולחנות?] ?

את יכולה לשלוח לי גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ותהנו בירח דבש בספטמבר!


----------



## Duck Sauce (13/6/12)

וואו! 
קרדיטים מדהימים, בהחלט גורמים לקנאה באורחים שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רואים שהגשמת את החלומות שלך בחתונה וזה בערך כל מה שכלה רוצה שיקרה בחתונה שלה, אז כיף לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב ושהחיים שלכם יחד יהיו יפים לא פחות...


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף נורא להגשים חלומות, אבל גם קצת מפחיד, עד שלא הגעתי לגן בבוקר לא הייתי רגועה 
תודה על האיחולים. מיה


----------



## Bobbachka (13/6/12)

אין אירועים כאלה!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|מאוה 
איזה סטייל מטורף!!!!
מהמם, מהמם, מהמם!

פשוט אין לי מילים לתאר את גודל ההתרשמות שלי, אבל:

א. איזה מזל שהתחתנתי לפני שפירסמת את הקרדיטים אחרת הייתי אורגת וחושקת ולו במעט הסטייל שהיה לך באירוע והייתי משתגעת!
ב. נראה לי שאמתין שבוע-שבועיים עם הקרדיטים שלי כי הם מחווירים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ליד הצבעוניות והסטייל באירוע שלכם!

פשוט מהמם!


----------



## h i l a d i (13/6/12)

נראה לך באמת? 
קרדיטים ומיד!


----------



## Lana678 (13/6/12)

תיזהרי Bobbachka, אחרי הטיזרים שהיו פה, אני 
לא חושבת שנוכל להתאפק כל כך הרבה זמן


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

לא לא לא!! אין מצב- זה הדבר האחרון שרציתי 
שייגרם בעקבות הקרדיטים, ההפך נורא רציתי לתת השראה לכלות אחרות! 
אני ממש ממש לא התכוונתי שתרגישי או כול מישהי אחרת...
כול קרדיטים כאן משמחים ומשתפים- ואת חייבת להעלות!!!

ומעבר לכך, התרגשתי לקרוא את התגובה שלך, בטוחה שהחתונה שלך הייתה מדהימה גם, לפי הטיזרים שהיו.
תודה לך מכול הלב ומצפה לראות את הקרדיטים שלך.

תודה!
מיה


----------



## Bobbachka (14/6/12)

התלוצצתי! 
ההערה על הקרדיטים שלי הייתה רק כדי להחמיא לך שוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כשארגנו את החתונה הייתי מבלה הרבה בבלוגים מחו"ל ומרבה לטעון ש:" בארץ אי אפשר לעשות חתונות עם כל כך הרבה סטייל...".
אז הנה הראת לנו שאפשר- ובגדול!!!

אעלה את הקרדיטים בקרוב (כשהצלם ס-ו-פ-ס-ו-ף יעביר לי את התמונות).


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/6/12)

מטריף, וגם אני מקנאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ודוקא לא באורחים, אלא בך, בבעלך ובילדים שיוולדו לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בך על הסבלנות, הדיוק, והכשרון המטורף, לא רק ליצור דברים מהממים אלא גם להתקשר עם הספקים הנכונים שגם הם עשו עבודה פשוט מטריפה. ובבעלך וילדיכם העתידיים על שיזכו להנות מהכשרון הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מהעבודה שעשיתי לפני החתונה שלי קיבלתי מושג טוב על כמות המשאבים שמושקעת בפרוייקט כזה. משאבים מכל הסוגים כמובן. הרמת אירוע כזה לא ברמה האינטימית אלא ל-350 אורחים פשוט מופלאה בעיני. שאפו לך ולכל מי שהיה שותף, התוצאה פשוט מרהיבה. זו הפעם הראשונה שריפרשתי את הפורום בטירוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואני חייבת לציין שמכל הדברים המקסימים שייצרתם ממש ממש אהבתי את מספרי השולחנות. לא ראיתי ביצוע כזה קודם וזה פשוט מקסים!

ויש לי שתי שאלות לסיום:
1. בסוף החתונה שלנו נותרנו עם כמות מטורפת של אביזרים כמו כלובי ציפורים, פמוטים, עששיות, מניפות, מספרי שולחנות ועוד. מה עשיתם עם כל מה שרכשתם לצורך העיצוב? יש לי שני כלובי ציפורים בגינה אבל בינינו כמה כבר צריך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. בדיוק כשחיפשתי לעשות חותמת אקס ליבריס בעברית לביתי ליום הולדתה הראשון באוגוסט ראיתי שכתבת על דנה ומאיה חותמות. ניסיתי להכנס לאתר אבל הוא לא פעיל. יש לך מושג מה קורה עם זה ואם בכלל האתר פעיל באופן שוטף?

מזל טוב ושכל חייכם תהיו מוקפים ביופי שכזה!


----------



## h i l a d i (13/6/12)

למה שלא תנסי למכור? 
אני אשמח לכלובים


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/6/12)

אני לא בארץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואחרי הלידה איבדתי את הסבלנות להתעסקות הזו עם איביי, ריצות לדואר, אריזות וכו'. כמה כלובים מכרנו לפלוריסט שלנו, כלובים קטנים חילקנו לחברים ועדיין נשארו מלא דברים...
חשבתי שאולי יש איזה רעיון מקורי למה אפשר לעשות איתם


----------



## h i l a d i (13/6/12)

ללטף וללטף


----------



## nino15 (13/6/12)

נסי אותן בפייסבוק  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dana-Maya-rubber-stamp-boutique/183923154980420

החותמות שלהן מהממות ואני גם זממתי לעשות חותמת לחתונה ובסוף ויתרתי


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/6/12)

הגעתי מהפייסבוק לאתר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה!


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (13/6/12)

גם  מקופלת עושה חותמות את יכולה גם לבדוק איתה
(אני מניחה שאת רוצה גם כיתוב בעברית ולכן מחפשת בישראל?)
ואני לא מאמינה שאוטוטו יש לה יומולדת


----------



## MissScotland2004 (13/6/12)

נכון, אני רוצה בעברית 
לספרים בעברית שלה.
אני אבדוק את מקופלת. אני מחפשת דיזיין קצת יותר ילדותי, אולי חתול או משהו כזה אבל אין לי משלי.
היא היתה אתמול בת 10 חודשים, ממש ענקית! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




נחגוג לה מסיבה גדולה בגינה באוגוסט. ופתאום חשבתי שזה בדיוק המקום להשתמש בכל מה שנשאר מהחתונה ולקשט את הגינה למסיבה


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (14/6/12)

אני חושבת 
שאם זה מה שאת מחפשת החותמות של מקופלת יכולים להתאים לך (היא מגלפת ועושה הכל בעבודת יד).

רעיון מעולה להשתמש בדברים מהחתונה למסיבת יומולדת! אני כבר מדמיינת צהרים בגינה עם ברקפסט טי והרי קאפקייק. 
אני אחכה לראות תמונות מהמסיבה.


----------



## MissScotland2004 (14/6/12)

מעולה 
איך שאמרת ברקפסט טי חשבתי להוציא את הסרוויס המטורף שקיבלתי לחתונה. אבל מיד גנזתי את הרעיון. ממש לא מתאים כשיש מליון זוועטוטים באיזור


----------



## המרחפת (16/6/12)

אני הכנתי אקס ליבריס 
פניתי למעצב, ביקשתי שיעצב לי ציור מסויים לפי בקשתי, והלכתי לחנות ברמת גן של חותמות בשתי דקות, יש להם מדפסת לייזר (אולי זה מה שנקרא מדפסות תלת מימד? לא יודעת).

אם היית בארץ אני מניחה שזה הפתרון שהייתי מציעה לך. 

בזמנו זו הייתה מתנה לבנזוגי לחגיגות 3 שנים ביחד. שמות המשפחה של שנינו רשומים על החותמת בצירוף הציור, ואני זוכרת שמישהי שאלה "את לא חושבת שזה ילחיץ אותו?"


----------



## MissScotland2004 (16/6/12)

נשמע מקסים! 
אני חושבת שזה מה שאנסה לעשות. יש לי איזה רעיון בראש ואולי אבקש מהמשפחה שלי פשוט לאסוף את זה בשבילי ולשלוח לכאן.

תודה!


----------



## המרחפת (16/6/12)

אם כך, אני ממליצה על החנות שעשיתי בה. 
אם זה מה שתבחרי לעשות, שלחי מסר ואפרט על כל התהליך.


----------



## MissScotland2004 (16/6/12)

תודה! 
אני אעשה סקר שוק קצר ואראה מה האפשרויות שלי.
בעצם אם אני מעצבת את החותמת בעצמי אז אפשר לעשות לי פה את העברית בלי בעיה כי מדובר בתמונה.


----------



## המרחפת (16/6/12)

נכון מאד. 
אם מדובר בקובץ תמונה אז את ממש לא צריכה שזה יקרה בישראל. 
רק הייתי עושה בקרה  במהלך התהליך שהם לא התבלבלו ושמו את זה הפוך (כתב מראה)


----------



## MissScotland2004 (16/6/12)

צודקת ותודה!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

מרגש לקבל ממך מחמאות כאלו, החתונה שלך היוותה לי השראה.
ללא ספק הפקת החתונה בחודשים האחרונים לקראתה הייתה עבודה במשרה מלאה, וכאן המקום להגיד שבלי בעלי זה לא היה מתאפשר, כי הוא פשוט איפשר לי להתעסק עם זה במאה אחוזבחודשים האחרונים.

לגבי השאלות:
1. לא נשאר לנו המון ציוד כי הרוב הושכר מהבאר של סבא- כן נשארו לי המספרי שולחן, הדגלים שתפרתי וכמה כלובים --> אבל אני מאמינה שאני אנסה למכור את זה או לתרום או משהו... את הדגלים והמספרים...

2. לגבי החתומות, אכן ראיתי שהאתר שלהם למטה אני חושבת שעדיף שתצרי איתם קשר טלפונית פשוט.

תודה לך שוב מכול הלב, על כול המחמאות  והמילים המרגשות - תודה תודה תודה! 
מיה


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (13/6/12)

פשוט מקסים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זו חתונה שהייתי ממש רוצה להיות בה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הכל פשוט מקסים ונראה לקוח מבלוג חתונות חו"לי.
את מוכשרת בטירוף, ויש לך טעם משובח.

מזל טוב, ושיהיה לכם רק טוב!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

תודה רבה ) 
אכן הייתה לי השראה מרובה מבלוגים מחו"ל ולאט לאט החלטתי שאני אביא את זה גם לחתונה שלי.

אפילו שלא היית בחתונה מקווה שהצלחתי להעביר במקצת את האווירה המדהימה שהייתה
תודה לך!


----------



## ני3ו3ות (13/6/12)

וואו! ללא ספק הקרדיטים הכי מהממים שראיתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הסטייל, הביצוע, הרעיונות, 
הכל היה פשוט שובה לב ומהמם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כל הכבוד על ההשקעה, התוצאה מדהימה !!!


----------



## onestylishbride (13/6/12)

תודה לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התרגשתי לשמוע שאלו הקרדיטים הכי מהממים שראית


----------



## כלה כלכלה (13/6/12)

רוצה להיות מוזמנת לחתונה כזאת 
הכל נראה מאוד מיוחד ומושקע ושחשבת הרבה על הפרטים הקטנים. כיף לראות חתונה שנראית מעוצבת בצורה מיוחדת שכזו.
נראה שהכל יצא מושלם. המון מזל טוב ותודה על הקרדיטים ההורסים!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

תודה רבה לך  
ותודה שקראת ונהנית!!


----------



## TAMAR THE SUPER GIRL (13/6/12)

בתור אורחת בחתונה... 
היתה חתונה מדהימה!
התמונות לא מעבירות כמה מיוחד ומעניין היה בבאר...
והכל בזכות הכלה...


----------



## pipidi (13/6/12)

אה סליחה! למה היא כן?! ואני לא!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

תודה אהובה שלי, בקרוב אצלך


----------



## IMphoenix (14/6/12)

וואו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העיצוב מדהים פשוט, מעולם לא ראיתי חתונה כל כך מושקעת.
כל הכבוד!

אתם נראים מצוין, ואני מאחלת לכם אושר ואהבה


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
תודה על המחמאות
מצפה לראות את הקרדיטים שלך


----------



## arapax (14/6/12)

טוב לראות 
שצלחת את השבועיים האחרונים שלפני החתונה בשלום  ועם כזו כמות של עבודה, לא פלא שנעלמת לנו מהקומונה... הכל נראה פשוט מהמם, שיהיו לכם חיים מאושרים יחד


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

לגמרי! אני לא רוצה לחזור לחשוב בכלל 
על השבועיים לפני, וללא ספק אבל שכחתי את כול זה ברגע שהגעתי לגן..
תודה לך על האיחולים!
מיה


----------



## rw12 (14/6/12)

אין דברים כאלה... 
נראה כמו איזשהיא אגדה שהייתי מדמיינת בתור ילדה קטנה. אני חושבת שהכי התקרבו לממלכה המדומיינת הזו (לאן לעזזאל נעלם הדמיון כשגדלים?) זה ממלכת Far far away  והקרדיטים האלה.
את כל כך יצירתית ומוכשרת. כמה רעיונות! כל פינה, כל פיסת דשא...
אין לי ספק שהאורחים שלכם נהנו כל כך, וזוהי בהחלט חתונה שיזכרו.
מזל טוב מכל הלב, ובאמת רק טוב!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

המון אנשים אמרו לי שהם פשוט הרגישו 
בממלכה קסומה, שהם נכנסו לתוך אגדה ועוד דברים בסגנון הזה... וזאת לגמרי הייתה המטרה שלי שפשוט אנשים יתנתקו מהיום יום ויקחו לעצמם כמה שעות, לאכול טוב, לשתות ולהנות.

תודה על האיחולים והמחמאות, מאחלת לך הכול בחזרה
תודה!
מיה


----------



## ימיממה (14/6/12)

וואו, אף פעם לא ראיתי חתונה כזו יפה


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

תודה לך


----------



## Bladayada (14/6/12)

איזו חתונה מהממת! 
בתור אחת שגם אוהבת סקראפבוק ודברים אמנותיים, כל העיצובים בחתונה שלך מדהימים!!!!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

תודה רבה! 
ללא ספק התחביב שלי בסקראפבוקינג עזר לי להגשמת החלומות בחתונה 
תודה!


----------



## crimson17 (14/6/12)

פשוט ואוו... 
אני בעצמי שתי ידיים שמאליות ולא כ"כ מתחברת לעולם עבודות היד אבל זה פשוט....נראה כאילו נלקח מספר! פשוט לא אמיתי!
שאפו!


----------



## onestylishbride (14/6/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף לשמוע גם ממישהו שפחות מחובר לעולם הזה, תודה לך!!
מיה


----------



## gettingmarried (15/6/12)

כמה השראה!! 
את מדהימה, פשוט מדהימה  בתור חובבת עיצוב בעצמי, נפעמתי מתשומת הלב בפרטים הקטנים. ריגשת אותי מאוד!
החתונה שלי תהיה באולם , בערב - ואני בהחלט מתחבטת עם עצמי אילו אלמנטים עיצוביים אפשר להכניס כדי שזה בכל זאת יהיה ארוע "שלנו" ולא סתם עוד ארוע באולם בערב.

האולם מספק את הכל - כולל בר מתוקים, בר רגיל, עיצוב.. אני ממש בהתלבטות אחרי שראיתי את השפע שלך


----------



## onestylishbride (16/6/12)

תודה  מרגש לשמוע שהתרגשת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אשמח לייעץ לך ולעזור לך בנושא העיצוב במידה ותרצי 
יש לי אוסף רב של רעיונות שאספתי לעצמי במהלך השנה...
תמסררי לי ואשמח לעזור...
מיה


----------

